

1/3200 chance someone will be hit by a satellite next week - edwardy20
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/space/story/2011-09-17/nasa-satellite-debris/50439656/1

======
mynameishere
What percentage of the earth is occupied by a human?

51,006,560,000,000 square meters landmass on earth.

about 6 billion humans. So they take up about

6,000,000,000 square meters.

or .00118 percent of the earth. So roughly a 1 in 100000 chance of a single
piece hitting a person. I'm too drunk to know if this is nonsense.

~~~
mynameishere
Reply to jcitme:

All of your comments are [dead] and you are probably unaware of it. There is a
weird heuristic here that does that occasionally to non-trolls.

------
william42
Dead Like Me?

------
maeon3
Well, if it does hit you, it will probably be going faster than the speed of
sound so you won't have time to realize what happened. Will there be a gps
coordinate updated somewhere to find out of this chunk of metal is going to
take down a skyscraper? How fast is it going to be moving?

~~~
nopassrecover
Pretty sure you'd realise what's happening. After all, we notice lightning
flashes.

------
teedog
Such a misleading title. I think this means the chances of any individual
person getting hit is 1 in 21,680,754,240,000?

~~~
dotBen
No, to quote from the article:

"The odds of it hitting someone anywhere on the planet are 1 in 3,200. "

Perhaps you are confusing "chances of any person getting hit" with "chances of
you getting hit", which is not what the title says.

